# Hopper3 Refresh in Progress 9999



## EVAC41

So I go to watch TV this evening and turn on the TV and the screen is blank and all that comes on is the box in the lower right hand corner saying "Refresh in Progress Please wait" 9999. I tried to reset my hopper 3 and it goes thru the startup and does not get far and "Refresh in Progress" 9999 comes up again and just blinks. Call the CSR and he told me that something happened with a software update and they have to send a fix to the receiver and I am not the only one experiencing this issue. But the fix could take 3 to 5 days to fix. They said they will be crediting my account for the time it is down.

Just was wondering if anyone else is having the same issue?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Jim5506

I have 2 H2's not an H3, but I've scanned several other Hopper Forums and do not see any mention of this.

My guess is a hard drive problem has occurred and the Hopper is trying to recover.

It's been more than 12 hours now, if it's not working call Dish and get it replaced.


----------



## wje

I just had this happen on my H3 a day or two ago. But, it only took about 30 seconds to disappear, and everything's been fine since then. My sw version is U331, which is not new, it's from 10/21. Can you get into the menus? If so, go to settings/diagnostics and see what your system status says. If not, like Jim5506 says, call Dish.


----------

